# Naps



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I enjoy naps. I think that in Asian traditions, naps are done during the middle of the workday to refresh the mind and body and spirit. 

Any other napping fans?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Asians take naps? Preposterous!

But yeah, I am a nap fan — love a good nap!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Asians take naps? Preposterous!
> 
> But yeah, I am a nap fan - love a good nap!


Indeed, we value our sleep in Asian society 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2869364/Asleep-job-order-boss-Chinese-factory-workers-given-half-hour-nap-lunch-breaks.html


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't nap, but I occasionally just conk out on the couch. The key is remembering to set your drink down on the coffee table before you fall asleep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2015)

Is the Spanish _*siesta*_ in fact Asian?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never been a nap person. I guess that's why I sleep pretty well at bedtime.

Even on long flights to Europe, I stay awake.

Admittedly, when attempting to read a typical 111 line post on TC, I do waver a bit.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I don't nap, but I occasionally just conk out on the couch. The key is remembering to set your drink down on the coffee table before you fall asleep.


Luckily I keep my coffee away from the bed and the computer. I did nap with a pen once and there were pen marks on my face :\.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

A small nap about a half an hour after Lunch does me the world of good. I've always enjoyed a nap - even when I was relatively younger. 
I dispensed with napping when at University because I never got up till about 1 anyway - so Lunch became the new Breakfast. 

But when I rejoined normality again - I find it difficult to get through the afternoon sometimes - even if I've had a good nights sleep. I only need 10 minutes. 
Society would be much healthier if a little nap break was built into the working day


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I've found that for me, 15 to 20 minute naps are the best for re-invigorating me. Unless of course I'm pretty sleep deprived and then I'd need a couple hours. The hard bordering on impossible part of 20 minute naps is resisting the urge to continue napping once your time is up.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd love to nap, but if I gave in, I'd be up half the night.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I mainly nap during vacations when I want to keep going all day--so I need a break at some point, usually in the afternoon. On regular days I don't usually take any naps.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Naps, the single most best creation on the face of the planet. *sigh * I've got stars in my eyesore them.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

All I know is that some day I will wake up.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet dreams 6 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Sweet dreams 8 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

A regular sight in China indeed....

And no, I don't take naps.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Great photography, Hennie !

Anyways, I'll turn 50 next week so I think I'm going to start taking them, naps.
Yes, a nap after lunch with the bonus of bullying the rest of the family, especially the children, into complete quietness.
I like the idea, see howfar I'll get.....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I find it hard to fall asleep even at night. For me to be able to nap, I have to be absolutely dead beat. I envy all you lot.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> I find it hard to fall asleep even at night. For me to be able to nap, I have to be absolutely dead beat. I envy all you lot.


I know the feeling Ingélou


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't nap on a workday because I wake too groggy to get through the second half of the day. But naps are beautiful things! And when my daughter takes her nap, I've been known to sneak off to my bedroom to grab a few ZZZzs myself


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Just like to point out that "naps" is the Estonian word for "a shot/dram of booze" (comes from the German word Schnapps). So do I indulge? Well, once in a while, but not likely in "the middle of the workday to refresh the mind and body and spirit".


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I do take naps out of necessity but I don't like them, too epicurean to my tastes. I prefer vigilance and suffering.


----------

